# Tourist Visa Planned Evidence



## ChevVida (Jun 28, 2018)

my partner and i are applying for a tourist visa, for the first time it has asked us Evidence of planned tourism activities in Australia, my grammar is not the best but i wrote this up (Down below) 
would that pass as ok? we haven't booked anything yet because it would be crazy to since the visa has not even been approved yet.
If not should i just leave it blank and ignore this part?
Yeah it sounds corny but i failed english 

1 July, 2018 

From: ***** 

******Number
*****Address

Planned activities In regards for a holiday visa application for ***NAME*** with Thailand passport number: *******

Dear Sir / Madam 

Together as a family we have discussed many trips that we would all like to do together, we have talked about visiting the pinnacles, wave rock and attending a cruise along Mandurah. 

We have had many more idea's but would like to discuss it when we are all together and to work out the best possible date to which suits everyone. 

Though we have not booked it yet because we don't want to mix up dates for the outcome of the Visa, we have listed for the dates we hope for. 

18th July, Pinnacles, Yanchep National Park +61 08 9221 2400 

27th July, Penguin Island & Mandurah Canal Cruise +61 08 9221 2400 

9th August, Drive to Geraldton to see family friends & stop at Jurien Bay 

The main reason is to get the family, friends & Partner together to go out and experience a good holiday together. 

If you would like any more information feel free to let us know. 

Kind Regards, 
Chase


----------



## mattb (Feb 17, 2018)

I would put more details in personally. It’s a tourist visa for tourism and it’s from a high risk country. Three items over nearly a month seems a bit light on for a tourist. Doesn’t have to be prebooked things 👍


----------



## ChevVida (Jun 28, 2018)

mattb said:


> I would put more details in personally. It's a tourist visa for tourism and it's from a high risk country. Three items over nearly a month seems a bit light on for a tourist. Doesn't have to be prebooked things &#128077;


thanks for the response will update this immediately


----------

